# Can you heatpress oracal 651



## paulforever520 (Sep 5, 2017)

Can you heatpress oracal 651 without transfer paper?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

For what purpose? On a shirt? No.


----------



## paulforever520 (Sep 5, 2017)

On a hard flat metal or hard wood?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

no need to heat press sign vinyl,
only t-shirt vinyl needs pressing


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

651 has a sticky back. Heat not necessary to stick. We use it for car window decals and they last for years.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Paul. 651 is not a product that is not applied with heat. It has an adhesive backing that is applied with a squeegee.


----------



## tjk (Aug 31, 2017)

We use 651 and other Oracal vinyl for all of our decals, and like others have said, no need to heat press it, it is meant as a perm vinyl (which can be removed later with a little heat, fyi).


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

No No No Never


----------

